# Big Muddy Tourney Even Broadcasted LIVE on OutdoorLiveTV.com



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I will be the president of the audio visual club on Saturday , broadcasting the shotgun start live as well as the weigh ins for the Big Muddy Tourney here in Bismarck on Saturday.

Broadcasting will start around 6:45 a.m. CST Saturday morning as I broadcast the shotgun starts at 7, 7:30 and 8 a.m.

I will also be broadcasting the weigh in's starting around 1 p.m. CST in the afternoon. This should continue throughout the afternoon until around 5:30 or so, to also cover the winner of the event.

If you want to see the event, simply log into OutdoorLiveTV.com - I'm pretty pumped as our recent techology upgrade has increased our quality 3x so it should be MUCH better than our previous sessions.

I'll see you online Saturday!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Note I changed the weigh-in time to start at 1 p.m. as I missed the opening by an hour.

FYI


----------

